# Come and Find Me - Blu-ray Review



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=88650[/img] 
*Title: Come and Find Me* 

*Movie:* :3stars:
*Video:* :4stars:
*Audio:* :4stars:
*Extras:* :2stars: 

*HTS Overall Score:*72



[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=88658[/img]*Summary*
The “someone’s missing” thriller is not anything new in the film world (or literary world either). “Gone Girl” made that popular a few years back and many a copycat film has utilized that structure to this day. Now I’m not comparing “Come and Find Me” to “Gone Girl” in any way other than the fact that it’s a “someone’s missing and we need to find her” type of situation. “Come and Find Me” tends to lean more towards the middle of the road mediocrity level in its storytelling, while “Gone Girl” was incredibly mind blowing. Now, being mediocre isn’t always a bad thing. Sometimes knowing that your source is mediocre and just allowing the film to be what it is has it’s upsides. The viewer knows exactly what they are getting into and there’s no massive “twist” to try and elevate the movie into something it’s not. A movie that rarely works in the low budget genre and ends up usually tanking the film far worse than just letting it be formulaic and predictable. This is the case with “Come and Find Me”. A movie that plays itself by the numbers and checks all the appropriate boxes, but doesn’t try to be anything other than a fairly entertaining thriller with a good cast. 

David (Aaron Paul of “Breaking Bad” fame) and Claire (Annabelle Wallis) are happy and in love. The two’s blissful romance is interrupted in the blink of an eye when David comes home to find out that Claire is just….gone. Searching around brings nothing to light and even her friends have no idea what happened to her. Thinking that she might have been kidnapped, David starts nosing around only to come up with more questions than answers. He’s clued in to the fact that something hinky is going on when Claire’s friend Buck (Chris Chalk) is caught ransacking their home. With new determination David starts looking even deeper into the abyss and finds out that what he is going to find may not exactly be what he expected. A mysterious roll of film of Claire’s turns out to be the key to the whole thing, as after a year of looking secret agents, mysterious hit men, and Eastern European gangsters that are found in the photos seem to be VERY interested in where Claire is. A situation that makes David’s search all the easier, yet much more dangerous.

It’s hard to really describe any more of what happens in “Come and Find Me” without spoiling certain plot points, but you may not find that a big deal as the movie isn’t going to be something that keeps you wondering till the very end. The twists and turns are fairly formulaic and you can see them coming from a good bit away if you’ve seen your fair share of thrillers. However, that’s kind of a boon here. Nothing is taken too wildly and everything that happens to David in his search for Claire is fairly enjoyable. In fact, the first 2/3rds of the movie is actually rather enjoyable, with the viewer wondering just what exactly David is going to uncover next. It’s not hard to figure out the fact that Claire is not who she seems, but it’s the journey that’s really the enjoyable factor here. 

[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=88666[/img]The last act of “Come and Find Me” is where things to start to stumble a bit. The first 2 acts were cute and had a nice thriller vibe with David going through all sorts of danger to get to Claire, but once David starts to realize just what he has on his hands things get a little unbelievable and cheesy. It’s almost like director/writer Zack Whedon (yes, he’s Joss Whedon’s brother) liked the IDEA of searching for someone and couldn’t really find a way to wrap it up properly. The ending is a bit ambiguous and vague (think the ending of “The Dark Knight Rises” type of frustration) and it just seems to end so ridiculously abruptly that you’re left going “wait? that was it”? 

“Come and Find Me” is really a rather generic thriller, but is elevated by the good cast. Aaron Paul has sadly not broken out as much as I had hoped he would after “Breaking Bad”, but the guy is a good actor in his own right. He’s believable as the frustrated and relentless David, making him a very relatable type of guy. Part of that stems from the misinformation on the cover. The trailer and the cover with David standing there holding a gun makes it seem like he’s going to be some big macho man, but he’s really a rather blue collar guy who just refuses to give up. A twist that actually made he a better character than your typical “super tough guy” act that these thrillers gravitate towards. Annabelle Wallis does a solid job with Claire, but I thought the second-best character in the movie had to be Garret Dillahunt as the government spook. Dillahunt has a way of playing those whimsical-yet-tough characters that makes you love and hate him at the same time. 






*Rating:* 

Rated R for language and some violence





*Video* :4stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=88674[/img]Shot on Arri Alexa digital cameras, “Come and Find Me” is your typical low budget digital production. Everything is done competently and shot well, but it never stands out as anything uber special. Colors are very natural and there seems to be little, if any, color grading going on here. Lots of natural light keeps the image shiny and bright. There is SOME color grading going on with the flashbacks to differentiate them from the present though. The image has a light honey and wheat color that saturates the picture when we flash into David’s memories, but once we’re back in the present everything is crystal clear. Fine detail is solid, and there seems to be more than enough background details to please most people. The cinematography is quite nice, but doesn’t lend itself to insanely detailed close ups or bright and shiny CGI elements, which gives the movie a rather generic LOOK as well as scripting. Nothing bad, just middle of the road “yeah that was good”. 







*Audio* :4stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=88682[/img]The 5.1 DTS-HD MA track ensconced upon the disc is more than satisfactory, delivering an intense sensation along with a good level of tactile immersion. Dialog is strong and clean in the front channel, while the mains show off some decent imaging with the more aggressive moments of the movie (such as when David and Buck do their little face off in the dark car, or when David is running from John Hall’s men in the forest). LFE is tight and punchy, adding some frenetic power to the chase sequences and filling out the score quite nicely. The surrounds aren’t WILDLY used, but there is enough forest background noise, or the yelling of men in the back of the soundstage to give a nice sense of immersion. 







*Extras* :2stars:
[img]http://www.hometheatershack.com/gallery/file.php?n=88690[/img]
• Unravelling the Mysteries of Come and Find Me Featurette
• Filmmaker Commentary with Writer/Director Zack Whedon and Producer Chris Ferguson









*Overall:* :3.5stars:

Despite being a fairly formulaic film from Zack Whedon, “Come and Find Me” manages to generate some intensity and excitement throughout the flick. There’s some stumbling and awkward wrapping up of plot points near the end, but I had a solidly good time with the movie and don’t regret watching it at all. It’s one of those films where you sit back and enjoy the ride without expecting too much. The nuts and bolts of the film are handled professionally and the great cast makes for a better film than expected. The Blu-ray itself is well done with a few decent extras, including a commentary, and the audio/video specs are nothing to complain about. While I wouldn’t go out and buy it day one, it makes for a decent rental on a Friday night.


*Additional Information:*

Starring: Aaron Paul, Annabelle Wallis, Garret Dillahunt
Directed by: Zack Whedon
Written by: Zack Whedon
Aspect Ratio: 2.39:1 AVC
Audio: English: DTS-HD MA 5.1
Studio: Lionsgate
Rated: R
Runtime: 112 Minutes 
Blu-ray Release Date: January 17th 2017



*Buy Come and Find Me On Blu-ray at Amazon*




*Recommendation: Decent Rental​*







More about Mike


----------

